# Lucy as a puppy



## janlaw (Feb 7, 2011)

Love these photos, think she looks so cute in them


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

cute!!! such straight hair!!


----------



## janlaw (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeh! Much more curly now tho!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

she's so shaggy! I love it! How old was she in these pics? And now?


----------



## janlaw (Feb 7, 2011)

She must have been about 3mths then...she's still only 8mths old lol.....feels like she's been here forever


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

janlaw said:


> She must have been about 3mths then...she's still only 8mths old lol.....feels like she's been here forever


Oh I know! Only had Rufus for 2 months but I can't remember it without him, so sad haha


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Lovely pics - she looks so neat and well groomed!


----------

